# I quit stripping



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

at least for now!. I have ran out of strips in my tub for the blocks that I am working on. I have about a dozen that I just figured out that I did the wrong size strip in the middle, but I will save those for another project. So far I have made around 75 blocks with all the strip scraps. In the picture you can see what I had leftover. I won't throw the box of tiny scraps out as those will go into a pillowcase and used to make a small dog or cat pillow for the animal shelter. I had fun yesterday sewing on my treadle machine while grandson set up the living room with all his Lego's. We played side by side.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Look at you go!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've always admired these strippy projects. I'm assuming this is one of Bonnie Hunter's patterns. This will be really pretty when done. Isn't it a great feeling of satisfaction to make a quilt from fabric you have on hand?

I'm going to try this someday.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love making strip blocks! Not so much getting the paper out but they're so much fun to play with.


----------

